# Fin rot?



## katharinejackson2388 (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

So *** noticed within the last 3 days that one of my cichlids fins were fraying away and he started hanging out at the top of the tank, kind of lifeless. 
I separated him from the tank and his spirits seem better but his tail is getting worse. I separated him because I thought he was being picked on by my two Jionni's.

I had another cichlid about two months ago doing the same thing except her whole tail was gone, I put it in the hospital tank and it seemed to get better (im not sure if its a male or female). last night I decided to put it in my main tank so I could prep the hospital tank for my new sick cichlid. I was going to clean the hospital tank today and I had noticd that the cichlid I just put back in the main tank was acting stressed and its tails were fraying again!!!

So now I have two cichlids with fraying tails that are acting stressed. 
I put more rocks into my tank today and moved everything around hoping that if they are being picked on, this will help for a little while.

How do I know if its the pair of jionnies or fin rot?
Can I put two sick cichlids into the hospital tank together and treat that tank or will they fight?
What should I do? I feel soo bad for them! 
Thanks everyone! As you can tell me new to this hobby.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Injuries look and a tear or bite mark but the edges seem solid and translucent.

Fin rot the edges look mushy and more opaque.

The fact that he was hanging out at the top and got better in a separate tank implies this is aggression.

If the johannii are the only aggressors, try putting THEM in the hospital tank. What are the dimensions of your tank and what is your stock list?


----------



## katharinejackson2388 (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks for the info! Ill take a closer look at the fins when I get home.

I have a 45 G with:

Orange red zebra x1
Zebra Obliquidens, from Lake Victoria region x1
male Labidochromis "Perlmutt" x2
yellow lab cichlid x 1
red jewel cichlid x1
kenyi x1
Johannii x2
Pleco algae eater

My hospital tank is a 20 G. Currently it has one of the perlmutt's in it.

If I am still confused when I get home I could take a photo and attach it.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What are the dimensions of the 45G?

If it is less than 48" long I think your fish are too aggressive for your tank. Are they all males?

With Malawi, you do not want pairs or two males of one species in the same tank, so I'd definitely remove 1 perlmutt and 1 johannii permanently.


----------



## katharinejackson2388 (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm not sure if the dimensions of the 45g. I do know its longer that high. I can tell you when I get home in about 1 hour. 
I did not know that about the pairs. Why is that? Just out of curiosity.

I believe they are all males because they have the dots on the bottom fins. When I purchased them the "fish expert" said they were to young to tell the sexes.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The dots (egg spots) do not help you determine gender.

Malawi are harem breeders. With only one female (instead of four or more) the male is likely to kill the female.

Is the 45G a rectangle or another shape?


----------



## katharinejackson2388 (Nov 1, 2012)

I think the dimenstions are around 18" high by 42" long and 18" deep.

The one malawi is in the hospital tank and after looking at the other ill cichlid, the fail is almost completely gone. It looks like someone just snipped it off.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

katharinejackson2388 said:


> I think the dimenstions are around 18" high by 42" long and 18" deep.


That would be a 58G tank.

The tail can grow back in isolation, but the fish cannot be re-mixed after healing in the smallish tank without the same thing happening again.


----------

